# Boas > Anacondas >  Once a 'conda eats a fish will it eat only fish after?

## Void

Ok so Ive been thinking about giving Goliath fish every now and then but the guy I got em from said once he eats a fish he wont eat anything else but fish. Anybody know if thats true?

----------


## RichsBallPythons

No! Ive never heard of them being offered fish as a meal. Mainly rodents from mice-rabbits. Their hogs like retics and eat almost anything.

----------


## Void

> No! Ive never heard of them being offered fish as a meal. Mainly rodents from mice-rabbits. Their hogs like retics and eat almost anything.


They eat fish at times..not like a green tho. Ive never heard or read of one sticking to just fish after eating them. Just seeing if anyone else with a yellow feeds em fish.

----------


## FIEND_FO_LYFE

i have heard of people doing it, but honestly, ill just stick with my rats.

----------


## Void

> i have heard of people doing it, but honestly, ill just stick with my rats.


Thats kool but I would just like to know if they eat fish do they have a chance to just want them after? I see nothing wrong with feeding them fish if thats something they would eat in the wild. I just dont wanna do it if theres a chance he wont eat anything else.

----------


## Luke Martin

It's a possibility that they would only want fish after getting a taste for them.  You never really know how a specific snake will react to a particular food item.  It would be best for you to keep feeding it rodents.  If you think the chance is worth it to feed him fish here and there and them possibly getting hooked then go ahead and feed it fish.  Be prepared to have a constant supply of fish in case it happens.  Fish may offer other vitamins/minerals that the snake may not get from rodents but there have never been any types of adverse affects from only feeding rodents.  My take...if it aint broke, don't try and fix it.

----------


## Denial

if you have it on rats keep it on it. Its hard to get them to switch, Especially if they are hooked on chicks it took me forever to switch mine over

----------


## ice#1

give it a try if in fact it was true once an anaconda eats a fish it wont eat anything else there would be nothing but wild anacondas eating nothing but fish.(but maybe thats what gives the greens there massive girth) like you said in the wild they eat them along with anything else they can get there coils around and swallow. so don't see how it would get hooked on them while the whole rest of the wild pop of anacondas don't get hooked on them. 

but i would love to see a vid of a wild green adult eating nothing but fish how would that look for the plow to get them banned as an injurious species

----------


## mumps

I have never offered my yellow fish, but years ago I had a green, and kids in the neighbourhood used to bring me buckets of trout in exchange for letting them see the herps.

The green loved the trout, but still ate her rats/rabbits.  So did the Nile and water monitors and the gator.

Chris

----------


## Void

> I have never offered my yellow fish, but years ago I had a green, and kids in the neighbourhood used to bring me buckets of trout in exchange for letting them see the herps.
> 
> The green loved the trout, but still ate her rats/rabbits.  So did the Nile and water monitors and the gator.
> 
> Chris


Nice...well Ill keep thinking on it

----------


## Neal

> give it a try if in fact it was true once an anaconda eats a fish it wont eat anything else there would be nothing but wild anacondas eating nothing but fish.(but maybe thats what gives the greens there massive girth) like you said in the wild they eat them along with anything else they can get there coils around and swallow. so don't see how it would get hooked on them while the whole rest of the wild pop of anacondas don't get hooked on them. 
> 
> but i would love to see a vid of a wild green adult eating nothing but fish how would that look for the plow to get them banned as an injurious species


Seeing that you really have no experience with Anaconda's I think it would be best to not offer your opinion in any of the anaconda posts.

I've seen how if they get the taste for something they like better they may become problem eaters. I've also seen like Denial said where snakes once get a taste for something else they like they may be hard to switch back over. I wouldn't really do it because in truth it's not worth the risk of having them become problem eaters, or refusing meals because it's not what they prefer.

----------


## ice#1

how is giving something a varied diet like it would in wild be a problem how bout you try and eat 1 food for a good portion of your life. then switch it you'd never eat the once main stable food again but if you give it a rotational diet it will take all you offer and then some even making it easier once it gets bigger to switch foods as the snake will rember that it don't always have to eat the same thing 

he just got the baby so if he gets it set on a proper diet (ie not just 1 food source it's whole life) and even if it did get hooked on fish fish is alot healthier then rats and mice anyway so his snake would be very healthy. not to mention would never have to worry about a fish biting his snake i myself don't see them getting hooked if started on them properly at a young age like they would get in the wild were not talking about an adult snake his is a baby



and how you think i never had a anaconda cause i didn't list i got one didn't say i never kept one. so for your information i use to have a trio of them back 15 years ago (and if i new then they would eat fish i would of offered it fish.
Neal
 but seeing how you just got 1 yellow shouldn't you in fact listen to advice others say that have kept more then you and what they noticed in there experience keeping them.

----------


## RichsBallPythons

> how is giving something a varied diet like it would in wild be a problem how bout you try and eat 1 food for a good portion of your life. then switch it you'd never eat the once main stable food again but if you give it a rotational diet it will take all you offer and then some even making it easier once it gets bigger to switch foods as the snake will rember that it don't always have to eat the same thing 
> 
> he just got the baby so if he gets it set on a proper diet (ie not just 1 food source it's whole life) and even if it did get hooked on fish fish is alot healthier then rats and mice anyway so his snake would be very healthy. not to mention would never have to worry about a fish biting his snake i myself don't see them getting hooked if started on them properly at a young age like they would get in the wild were not talking about an adult snake his is a baby
> 
> 
> 
> and how you think i never had a anaconda cause i didn't list i got one didn't say i never kept one. so for your information i use to have a trio of them back 15 years ago (and if i new then they would eat fish i would of offered it fish.
> Neal
>  but seeing how you just got 1 yellow shouldn't you in fact listen to advice others say that have kept more then you and what they noticed in there experience keeping them.


Please prove that feeding fish is healthier than a rodent diet. Fish eating snakes are  susceptible to thiamine deficiency which is due to lack of vitamins from the fish. 

Why risk it if the snake eats mice,rats,rabbits of it getting stuck on wanting fish only. Using supplements or scenting is a PITA with larger condas for feeding fish. Without the supplement with the fish you WILL cause problems down the line.


Also having one or 10000 yellow or green anacondas means nothing. Dont make you a experienced person cause you have many in collection.

----------

_FIEND_FO_LYFE_ (08-24-2010),jfreels (09-02-2010),_Swingline0.0.1_ (08-24-2010)

----------


## ice#1

rich thats why you would give it a rotation in what it eats so it gets a complete diet 

also i dont understand how you can say if you got 1 or 10,000 green or yellow don't make you  experienced with them. that would be like saying ball python breeders don't know nothing about ball pythons. which is just plain wrong. the more you keep the more experienced you get with them as you have a greater knowledge of how the species as a whole acts the more you got

----------


## ice#1

fish 

Nutrition Facts

Calories in Pink Salmon (fish)

  Serving Size: 1 fillet

Amount Per Serving
369.5
  Calories 	11.0
  Total Fat 	1.8 g
    	  Saturated Fat 	 g
    	  Polyunsaturated Fat 	4.3 g
    	  Monounsaturated Fat 	3.0 g
  Cholesterol 	166.2 mg
  Sodium 	213.3 mg
  Potassium 	1,026.7 mg
  Total Carbohydrate 	0.0 g
    	  Dietary Fiber 	0.0 g
    	  Sugars 	0.0 g
  Protein 	0.0 g
  Vitamin A 	6.7 %
  Vitamin B-12 	143.0 %
  Vitamin B-6 	28.6 %
  Vitamin C 	0.0 %
  Vitamin D 	0.0 %
  Vitamin E 	0.0 %
  Calcium 	4.2 %
  Copper 	12.3 %
  Folate 	3.1 %
  Iron 	13.6 %
  Magnesium 	20.5 %
  Manganese 	2.4 %
  Niacin 	105.7 %
  Pantothenic Acid     	21.5 %
  Phosphorus     	73.2 %
  Riboflavin 	10.6 %
  Selenium 	202.7 %
  Thiamin 	32.4 %
  Zinc 	11.7 %

notice it says 32.4% thaimin in pink salmon but can't find no links that says what makes up a rat did notice when looking for this info all other animals it says give a varied diet for best health so why treat our pet snakes any differently even if the fish are only given once a month as a treat fish. it is a known fact as a healthier choice to eat better then beef pig or chicken so i'm 100% sure it would be better then a rat or mouse to eat  and since there is no link i could find that gives data like there is for fish there is no way to show if rats or mice or rabbits are a healthier food source or not 

here is closest rodents i could find but it's list is nowhere as detailed as that for fish
Protein %  	Fat %  	Cholesterol (mg/100g*)  	Calories (Kcal/100g*)
Rabbit (Cottontail)  	21.8  	2.4  	77  	144
Rabbit (Jack) 	21.9 	2.4 	131 	153
Squirrel 	21.4 	3.2 	83 	149

----------


## Neal

Ice, lets think before we speak here alright?

Just cause I only list two snakes don't question my experience as I have more then you, just by the way you talk proves that.

He has a baby, exactly, a captive bred baby, which has never had fish in it's life. That would be like telling somebody that owns a Ball Python to go feed it something else besides a rodent, which majority captive bred snakes only get fed 1 food source. Then to top it off you said if you knew 15 years ago that they ate fish you would of fed it fish, well I believe common sense would tell you that. Anaconda's are commonly found in the water, more so then other Boa's and Pythons, so how would you not realize they eat fish? That would similar to saying you didn't know snakes ate rodents.

What really stuns me though is how you don't think before you speak. You telling him to go ahead and try it. Do not judge people by when you think I first got a snake. I judged you off the ignorance in your original message.

I know somebody that has only been dealing with snakes a couple months, and I would put money on it that he knows more then you do. Just because you've been in the hobby longer doesn't mean you know more. In fact the ignorance in your messages proves that you really don't know much at all.

----------

_FIEND_FO_LYFE_ (08-24-2010)

----------


## Denial

you dont have to worry about rodents biting your snakes either when you feed frozen. Ive been through the process of trying to convert a anaconda to a different type of food. My first green was stuck on chicks when I got her and now cookie will eat rabbits for a month and then refuse them for 6 and only eat rats. It tends to drive one crazy. If I could keep a conda on one food source I would. It makes life easier

----------


## Neal

> you dont have to worry about rodents biting your snakes either when you feed frozen. Ive been through the process of trying to convert a anaconda to a different type of food. My first green was stuck on chicks when I got her and now cookie will eat rabbits for a month and then refuse them for 6 and only eat rats. It tends to drive one crazy. If I could keep a conda on one food source I would. It makes life easier


That is what I was trying to get through to the other guy, but he is going to think what he wants no matter what we say. Everybody knows who to listen to and who not to listen to though.

----------


## ice#1

yes neal think before you speak how do you feed a large boa or python only 1 type of food its whole life rodents don't come that big like your the one who said it so please explain how he is going to feed an 8+ foot anaconda a rat or mouse and it not be hungry 2 days later. (rember i been there done that) so explain how his now baby anaconda will eat rats or mice it's whole life cause in fact it won't i know before i gave mine to zoo mine were eating 10 pound baby pigs weekly or 3 large rabbits. can't rember the name of them but the giant rabbits could of feed them those instead but they were twice the price of the baby pigs 

 Neal thats just interesting let see to start off in the wild ball pythons don't eat fish but many different right sized prey items. i have seen ball pythons eat other snake( a buddy put his ball in with his rough green snake to clean its cage he went to get the ball out and seen the last of the other snake being swallowed) seen them eat rabbits(use to have an almost 6 foot wild cuaght ball python female and thats all she would eat) have seen them eat lizards also. also boas and pythons get way bigger then a corn snake and once started as a baby on a mouse it will need at least 1 change in food type when it gets bigger from mice to rats no they are not the same thing. then bigger pythons and boas will need even more change in prey items as they get bigger some will eat pigs when they get into the upper teens in length but you say people only feed 1 prey item if that is true for the people who own the boas and pythons are either giving there pets way to big of food in the beginning or food that is way to small when they get bigger cause i never seen a rat that would keep a 8 foot snake from being hungry after 2 or 3 days even the largest of rats. rember his snake aint no ball python so it will require bigger prey as it gets bigger 

experience let see i know I've had herps going on close to 30 years not just 1 kind but several of dang almost too many species to list poisonous included 

as far as them living most there life in water until quite recently it was not known they ate fish that info wasn't around back when i kept yellow anacondas mainly cause there wasn't forums like this back then. back then when you wanted info you had to crack open a book or call other people who kept them  which that was few and far between mainly zoo's had them.

yes i understand people feed f/t but not all snakes will take f/t even harder to get a baby to take them sometimes. look at green tree python breeders who sometimes loose allot of babies cause all they offered a f/t and what has happened over the years they learned to pre-scent the babies meals to get more to eat before they starve to death. i've even heard some of the tree boa and python breeders will offer more natural prey that they would start off on like lizards and tree frogs to get them to eating cause it is allot easier to switch prey on a healthy eating snake then one that refuses to eat 

how hard is it to understand i aint telling him to feed his snake only fish. but to give it a varied diet like it would in the wild which when time comes for snake to move to bigger prey it wont refuse to eat cause it only has the taste for 1 prey item here I've seen 2 people say there snake is stuck on this type of food or that type of food. that came about from only feeding that 1 type of prey. but give it a varied diet and those issues become a part of the past.

lets see i can think of a few other species of boas and pythons that spend almost as much time in the water as anacondas do that as far as anybody knows don't eat fish.


also rich Thiamine is something that is added to the preys food so the snake gets more of it. thats why people spend a Lil more money for a good food thats complete for there feeders. and feeding a garter snake or water snake a gold fish is way different. gold fish are nothing other then a gold colored carp so why in all honesty would anybody want to feed an animal something that will eat it's own crap. and then take how feeder fish are kept way over crowded which would encourage them to eat even more crap if they want to live. I'm talking about the person doing there job and finding out if they want to feed fish to do a lil research and find high quality fish to feed not just the run of the meal gold fish to use as food so that peoples snakes get sick after long term eating of a crap eating fish is just sad that the people didn't do there homework and find out there is way healthier choices of fish for there snake to eat red salmon being the best from what i have found but wait that cost more then 25 cents a meal for there pet they claim to love or if they choose to feed gold fish why did they refuse to get the right vitamins and minerals to add to the prey they are feeding to there snakes.

I've always feed a varied diet and not a single herp I've ever owned ever died from poor nutrition or even been sick from it but i do my home work (so to speak) and find out what all in the wild they eat and feed them a couple different prey items. also never had a herp refuse a prey item when it was feeding time(when breeding is different) but all the rest of the year they eat what is offered and i hardly ever feed the same prey item twice in a row. even if I'm just switching back and forth between mice rats and asf. as i sometimes spend a Lil extra cash to feed a gerbil, hamster, or guinea pigs, or rabbit

----------


## cinderbird

> experience let see i know I've had herps going on close to 30 years not just 1 kind but several of dang almost too many species to list *poisonous* included


If you've kept hots you could at least get the terminology right, lest you keep spreading the incorrect terms around; it's venomous.

----------

_Denial_ (08-26-2010),_FIEND_FO_LYFE_ (08-25-2010)

----------


## ice#1

cinderbird here where I'm from we call them poisonous snakes

----------


## FIEND_FO_LYFE

Yeah... i smell a big steamy pile of horse poo.

----------

h00blah (09-13-2010),jfreels (09-02-2010)

----------


## Neal

> cinderbird here where I'm from we call them poisonous snakes


An 8ft snake like a RTB could actually do fine on the XXL rats or whatever size they go up to which I think 3XL? A snake does not need a variety of food sources, nor does it need to because it's simply not necessary.

Poisonous? Are you serious?

My 7 year old nephew knows the difference between poisonous and venomous, as well as anybody with any knowledge of anything. Poison is absorbed or digested, i.e. Food Poison not Food Venomous, as well as it's a Poison Dart Frog & Not a Venomous Dart Frog. Venom is injected, that's the reason spiders, bees, centipedes, snakes and scorpions as well as other bugs are considered venomous, and that terminology is the same in every single part of the world. The only person that will say a snake is poisonous is a person that doesn't know jack about anything, and that person is usually the one that dislikes snakes. I could seriously make you look really bad, but I don't even have to, because every time you say something or respond to somebody's post you make yourself look bad.

Stuff like how do you feed a large boa or python one food source for it's entire life? It's called you have to change food sources for certain species as they grow because other food isn't sufficient enough for them. Other instances like not spelling "remember" correctly. All in all you've totally discredited anything you've said by the things you've said, as well as embarrassed yourself numerous times. Also when the forums underline something you've typed, it mean's it's not spelled correctly, but that's just a heads up. So go ahead and go to Books-A-Million and purchase some more books and do some reading, then come back and have a civilized intelligent chat with us. Okay? Okay, thanks.

----------


## ice#1

An 8ft snake like a RTB could actually do fine on the XXL rats or whatever size they go up to which I think 3XL? 

really what trick do they use to make it not get hungry after 2 days I'd like to know cause my 8 foot burm could eat a half dozen and still hungry by the fallowing Friday

yeah i know about spell check and it gives you a list of options to choose from you know we can't all be perfect like you claim but aint this a snake forum not a spelling forum maybe I'm just mis-reading what this forum was about


none the less you said snakes only need i prey item it's whole life that implies no changes in prey type you know you say i look foolish but your the one who typed it that away not me then you try to make it look like i don't know what I'm talking about by double talking what you said the first time for. son when it comes to reading books about snakes i forgot more about them then you ever knew mister snakes only need 1 prey item it's whole life think i found me a new signature 

as far as if they need more then 1 prey item that is for the person who owns the snake to decide not somebody sitting at the other end of the computer even the op says he don't see no wrong in offering his snakes more then 1 food type (notice how you didn't jump on him for saying he did it does it or going to do it. but i say i think it is best on the herps over all condition and you jump all over me) which here's a question for you if mice rats and such give all that a snake needs why do they got vitamins and calcium to add i mean it aint needed cause mice and rats are a complete meal all nicely packaged in itself right (rephrased your words but something you said) also if mice and rats and other rodents are all that is needed to raise a snake hows come in the wild they eat allot of other stuff to me that says the snake wants more then just rodents.

every plant and animal is made up of chemicals in different amounts look on the back of bread notice for humans what it says we are suppose to eat daily to remain healthy notice how there is many foods now look at pet kept mice and rats they aint feed strictly pellet foods they are given different foods. look at any other animal it is advised to give a varied diet to for best health 

maybe somebody ought to do some tests to actually see if snakes that are feed a couple different types of prey items are healthier get bigger quicker live longer then if feed just rodents then a group with rodent with vitamins and calcium and a group with many prey items and the regular dusting of prey items.

see as of right now no such testing has taken place most people here this or that and just think of it as fact. hmmm didn't Columbus get told why go that away the world is flat you will fall off. and it was considered fact till he proved them wrong. the right brother use to get laughed at for trying to fly guess who is laughing now them in there graves.  guess what our history books are filled with people who thought one way only to be proven wrong by true facts that could be proven not just said it's this way cause people say so 


I've seen on several other forums where people have said it causes no harm to add a Lil different prey here and there as a treat for snakes.

 honestly how would you feel if all you ever got to eat was hamburgers every meal of your life never a change granted you wouldn't hate it cause it was all you'd know. then lets say your 74 birthday somebody gave you some bacon or a roast to try. you would love it like there was nothing better in the world.

maybe thats why people have there snakes go off feed on them other then breeding time cause there snake is for a lack of a better word protesting to let them know it wants to try something different. but we will never know the answer to that since nobody can read a snakes mind. but i know animals that can communicate will say or sign that they crave something different.

maybe somebody do some tests with different prey items for a few years and weekly give the snake a choice of what it wants then I'd wager the snake wouldn't choose rodents all the time to be a fair test i think would need to use imports as they have tasted other prey then rodents so they would know other food is out there. or if cbb snakes used would have to be just hatched so they would have no preference in what they are feed as long as it is food and even then i'd wager they would not always choose a rodent (cuase every thing living has different Nutritional value when eaten)

honestly wouldn't you want to know for a fact that your snake needs more then your giving them or if that is enough by having it tested so you would know for sure. if i rember right deficiencies can take years to show up and then usually get mis diagnosed. 

think about it lizards need a varied diet turtles need a varied diet crocks need a varied diet. all other herps need a varied diet so why don't snakes kind of interesting isn't it want to get a Lil more technical every other animal other then snakes seems to need a varied diet so why not snakes. answer they do just people are to lazy or set in there ways to change even in the best interest of there pets

----------


## ice#1

see i am having a civilized conversation but you and your buddy just give me bad rep when i don't say yes your right when your not somebody else asked me to show proof of how feeding fish was healthier then feeding a snake mice or rats so. looked for going on 3 days now and several thousands of links and aint found any info one way or the other. 

show me some proof by some kind of tests done that says all that a snake needs is a rodent if you can't back up what you say then your talking out a different orifice then your mouth so time to put your money where your mouth is so to speak. and I'm so sure you can't find any such testing I'll give any and all people who can find such test results +rep and will even say i was wrong and you were right (and i hate to be proven wrong aint happened much in 36 years) but i'm a big enough of a man to say i was wrong are you when you can't find no proven facts where some tests were done on this

----------


## Neal

I'm not even going to read your whole message because you were obviously ignorant enough to not comprehend mine. I said most snakes can do fine on one prey item for their entire life. Meaning a BP would be fine on rats it's entire life. An 8 ft RTB & an 8 ft Burm are two totally different animals, and at that size there is also a significant difference. If you had a lick of common sense you would know that. I'm also not your son, as I would rather be a vegetable then have an ignorant father, so don't call me son, I have a name if you need to refer to me alright? My original post simply said that if you're going to tell people to do what most tell them not to, because it's been seen many times where a Yellow won't come off fish or even chicks. Do you know why? It taste different, just like humans prefer one food over the other, you know? I mean well you may not know but that's what I'm trying to help here. Our argument was never that they couldn't survive or anything on other food items, it was about you being ignorant.

The topic has gone off thread, and anything you've said and will say in the future will be discredited by anybody who reads this thread because of the proof of your lack of knowledge.

Edit:
You're not having a civilized conversation because you're obviously lying about "poisonous snakes" you've kept along with half of your information, so how is that civil? It's you coming in here and getting the knowledge Anaconda owners riled up because you don't know what you're talking about.

----------


## ice#1

because it's been seen many times where a Yellow won't come off fish or even chicks.

OK so where is your proof his yellow will get hooked on fish. you can't prove his snake will get hooked his snake is diferant then other peoples yellows. i went a reread every post hear all i saw is a couple people say they heard that a yellow will get hooked not a single person has said they tried it and there yellow got hooked on fish yes 1 person said there yellow got hooked on chicks.

so 1 person said there yellow got hooked on anything. so where you getting your info at then cause it wasn't from this thread as only 1 person said there yellow got hooked and that was to chicks. not a single person who claimed a yellow would get hooked offered the op some proof that it happens just hear say of i heard it happens but no links to show it does happen.

what lack of knowledge? how so cause i try stuff you heard that is suppose to be wrong or bad  and say my snakes never got hooked or died (gee glad i didn't say how this last year my burm started eating chickens twice a month and never got hooked)
rember this even though snakes per species all require the same basic care does not mean they will all react the same to outside stimulation whether it be food or how they respond to there owners. yes some will get hooked on food some won't to. me that shows that snakes are smart enough to prefer 1 type of prey over another. and gets proven time and again by threads of my snake wont eat nothing but this or that.

in going back and rereading i saw where a guy said kids use to bring him trout that he feed to his green anaconda. he never said it wouldn't eat anything other then fish after that so there is a person who said he did it and his snake didn't get hooked. that kind of discredits your opinion of the ops yellow will get hooked. and i say opinion cause thats all you can offer you can't offer any facts as you aint tried it or even tried varying prey items.  so honestly you have no clue at all if the ops yellow will get hooked or not  

like i said thats why there should be somebody to do some strict testing and find the facts not myths beleaved to be facts just cause some peoples gets hooked here and there don't make it a fact 

noticed how you avoided the question of if all other herps need a varied diet to be at there best health why don't snakes

----------


## Neal

If you read all my messages I never stated that a yellow would get hooked on just fish. I said it's a chance. I know three people that breed Yellow Anacondas, and each of the three have had them(not all) refuse rodents, and they've had to feed fish and/or chicks and they had major issues getting them off. I'm not saying his snake will get hooked, but it's a possibility, so why risk it? The snake does not need to eat fish.

----------


## ice#1

definition of civil 
adj.

   1. Of, relating to, or befitting a citizen or citizens: civil duties.
   2. Of or relating to citizens and their interrelations with one another or with the state: civil society; the civil branches of government.
   3. Of ordinary citizens or ordinary community life as distinguished from the military or the ecclesiastical: civil authorities.
   4. Of or in accordance with organized society; civilized.
   5. Sufficiently observing or befitting accepted social usages; not rude:

you say I'm not having a civil conversation yet I'm not the one being rude using words like ignorant which is being rude i ask you to show proof of what you say and all you can respond is i don't know what I'm talking about just cause my point of view is different then yours. hear common sense would say that from as many species of herps i kept in 30 years and have always offered more then 1 prey item would show i know for a fact not all snakes will get hooked on one type of prey yes some will some won't as it depends on the snake not the prey offered his baby anaconda could just as easily get hooked on mice. we see that all the time even a thread about it happening on the boards right now where the guy has to feed his ball 4 to 6 mice a week cause it refuses to eat rats.

and you say i don't see your side or point of view or something like that well that goes hand in hand with you don't see my side from the get go i said to help keep snakes from getting stuck on 1 prey type of animal to offer a couple from the get go not to solely feed just 1 type of food. as by varying the prey the snake will know there is more there to eat then just this or that so when it comes time to switch to bigger prey the snake will accept new food more readily then if just feeding 1 type of food cause it knows from past meals there is more then what it has lived it's whole life on. to you that seems to be wrong. as me saying that is what made you start this whole off topic thread conversation.  
 oh and trust me if i wanted to get everybody riled up i could do it with-out trying to help the op notice i aint the one going out of my way to post anything about what somebody else said to the op only you did that not me. i only commented on what people said to me not going out of my way to argue 

you questioned my experience now I'm questioning yours lets hear what all you have kept and how long you have been keeping herps. i've posted at least once on this forum what all i have kept. and said a few times how long i have been into keeping herps and studying them

----------


## Neal

You gave your experience which was discredited by the whole poisonous thing, but we aren't discussing that. If you want to get technical I've been keeping snakes for around 15 years, and I assisted a friend that breeds anacondas, so I know how picky they can get. There is no need to offer additional food items then a rodent until the snake outgrows it. That was my whole point.

My whole ignorant thing was because you don't pay attention when you type, or you don't know the definition of the words you type.

In your above message you said: "hear common sense.... etc...". For starters hear is when you are listening to something/somebody, for instance I can hear you or I can't hear you. What you should of put was "here". Next time you want to go define words, seriously type what you want, then read it, then re-read it, then re-read it again because every single time you say something, you discredit your previous post. I mean you talk about you've had this and that for 20+ years, but you can't differentiate here & hear? The subject needs to be changed before I really start making you look bad.

----------


## ice#1

so I'm no good at grammar once again is this a forum that has to do with snakes or grammar. grammar yeah you might know a Lil more but this is no grammar forum it is a forum about snakes. and your whole point of discrediting me has to do with I'm not the best with grammar. so what the heck does grammar got to do with a persons experience keeping snakes. not a single thing! yet you seem to think it does. my experience tells me snakes prefer a selection of prey not just 1 type for over all best health. from them getting a varied diet they get stuff that aint in mice like i said couple other times. why do all other animal but snakes need a varied diet then to stay in top health yet snakes don't and your missing that point 

i rember some old facts lets see Einstein use to fail his math classes when he was in school but yet he founded a whole new way that proved other people wrong.   

you keep saying your making me look bad how is that all your pointing out is i aint no good at grammar you aint posted a single link where anybody did any kind of testing to say a rodent has all that a snake needs. your just saying others told you that info and then defending it with-out trying it for yourself. and like i said if you offer differant prey items the right way the snake wont get stuck on them. but your making it sound like if somebody does it once there snake will be hooked for life. yes if they do it wrong the snake has more of a chance of getting stuck on that one prey item. but if from the day you get it offer it a selection and never repeat the selection twice in a row it won't get stuck on it. granted it is best to do it this way from neo on not on a grown snake. even take a wild snake you can offer them many prey items they naturally eat they don't get stuck on one of them. and if his yellow anaconda was over a couple of feet long i wouldn't of said a word about trying different prey as bigger snakes generally do get stuck when offered new food they never tried before but he aint got a bigger snake he has a baby. look at a number of different species of boas and pythons they go threw feeding trials to get a baby that would naturally eat a frog of lizard as there first few meals to eat mice I've talked to more then a few non-American breeders and where Americans make the snake comply with what is easiest for the US breeder to feed. non-American breeders offer there babies what they would get naturally for there first few meals to make it less stressful on the babies. but hey i guess forget about if you stress a new born snake shove a mouse down it's throat it will give in eventually even though it's instincts tells it to eat something else

this is why i hate all humans we make everything so complicated. set rules of how things are suppose to be done. even if there is an easier better way. like take a look at what we consider invasive species yet we dont top the list. all we do is take take take and never return yeah we cut down a forest thats been there for what seems like forever then we plant a handful of trees to call it even or we wipe whole species out in the name of progress but one move in where we are at and it's called an invasive species. (not talking just about herps but any species that is classified as invasive. aint like they went out of there way to go where ever. they were brought there by humans in some way shape or form)

----------


## ice#1

so neal a question or 2 noticed on a couple threads you have posted you say you have power feed your anaconda (even though just once when switching from f/t to live but you said you got 15 years of keeping reptiles yet even after 14 years you still power feed. ok here's the question 

why did you power feed knowing it can lead to health issues later on down the road.
second question
with knowing rats and mice will chew on a snake why do you feed live prey. why not kill the prey and while it is still twitching throw it in to your hungry snake (they will take it i know for a fact cause thats how i feed all my snakes smack the prey in the back the head then throw it in while still twitching)


so even after a solid 14 years before you got your yellow anaconda you forgot or just didn't care about your snake to power feed or feed live prey when everybody on the forum says don't do it. just that alone makes me questions how much you honestly know. you ever seen pictures of a prolapse common cause is power feeding other issues is fat rolls. then theres the feeding live prey causes scares even if you are standing there watching the snake and prey they might get a quick bite or 2 in before you can get the prey out. other issues of the live prey biting a young snake is it can cause it to go off feed from getting scared of the prey biting it again. or they could bite your snake while it is being killed why take a chance from somebody who is suppose to know better after a solid 14 years of keeping reptiles

----------


## Neal

Actually Ice, if you can read, which it's rather obvious you cannot you will see I'm against power feeding. Go back and re-read it, and actually focus on what I said. I feed my snakes once a week. So Einstein failed math, that's way different then not having the education to differentiate "here" and "hear". Then from what you say you've kept all these "poisonous" snakes as you call them, which proves again you need to obviously go back to school and get an education.

You keep mentioning about finding something that proves a rodent is all a snake needs, well let's look at the common sense of this alright? People that have been doing this 2x-3x as long as you have had snakes from hatchling's until they've died, and many people, actually 99.9% of people keep snakes on one food source which is Rats. Are you really that ignorant to question people that have more knowledge in their pinkie finger versus your entire brain?

I mean seriously, back to you not being able to comprehend my posts about where I was against power feeding, and you assuming I power feed my snakes, shall I call you ignorant once again? Learn how to read, seriously. I don't know how old you are, but go back to the fourth grade. Actually they know how to differ between "here" and "hear", so I would assume the third grade maybe?

----------


## ice#1

so you say your against it and never did it intesting heres a copy and past from your own words you did it once just like i said you said you did and your trying to say i say you power feed no not what i said if you re read it 



Neal

    * View Profile
    * View Forum Posts
    * Private Message
    * Add as Contact
    * View Gallery Uploads

Neal is online now
Registered User Neal has a face we're always glad to see Neal's Avatar

Join Date
    11-23-2008
Location
    Louisiana
Posts
    2,622
Thanks
    25
    Thanked 238 Times in 215 Posts
Images: 1

Re: Anaconda tried to eat itsself?

    Quote Originally Posted by mumps View Post
    Oh I'll guarantee his conda is hungry...

    Chris
    She, if you can't read anyways, or understand a signature. Sorry I don't powerfeed my animals. That only happened once way back when, I switch from F/T to live, it's what I have at the time. 

so in your own post you said you did it once even after 14 years experience so if you did it once then you did power feed yet here in this thread you say your so against it yet you did do it even if just once. liar if you did it once you still power fed your snake. 

see i dont care about your Lil games you seem to play trying to make people mad your a lieing looser. who cares if i made a mistake when typing other then you. you seem to have this fascination with telling people they can't read or spell or this or that. it must be so hard on you to have to try to make yourself seem better then everybody else who has a opinion different then you last i knew here in America we have the right to our opinion well unless talking to you or you and your 7 friends on your list give that person bad rep. see i could of played that game along with the 8 of you but lets face it life is too short to play games with liars  who in your own words power feed even if only once you did it now you try to claim you never did

yeah so tons of people have done it for years don't mean it is right just think you could live off of eating nothing but hamburger your whole life but people don't do that. see just like i said you can't show any real facts other then saying other people have done it for years. 
so you say there is some people who have been keeping for 90 years out there whats there names as thats how long they would have to be doing it for to have done it 3 times as long as me and honestly there just aint that many people who is over 100 years old (most if not all that age are in a nursing home and no nursing home will let a snake in there building

cant you read i said that you said you did it once. only in your mind does that mean you power feed all the time. feeling guilty about something to not be able to take a question the way it was typed 

and see you are assuming i am claiming you power feed when i asked. why did you do it even once after a solid 14 years of keeping herps before you got your yellow anaconda? 

oh and something else what is this breeders name you helped breed his yellow anacondas

oh and don't really matter what you say neal i will no longer be able to read what you post i ignored you for lieing and i hate liars with a passion so i find it better to ignore them

----------


## marvelfreak

> Nice...well Ill keep thinking on it


My old yellow use to get one fish once a month and rats the rest of the time. My new baby yellow i plan on doing the same with. Fish aren't as healthy, but make a nice little treat for them now and then.

----------

_Void_ (08-28-2010)

----------


## Neal

Ice are you that ignorant? mumps is the one that said that, I quoted him. I have never fed my snake more then once per 5 days.

I'm not trying to make myself seem better then anybody, but I don't like people like you that have no clue what they're talking about coming on here telling people to do this and that, so yes I will speak my mind to people like you. I'm not a lying loser either, you are just to ignorant to realize the difference between me quoting somebody and actually speaking in my own terms. It's a friend that I helped take care and maintain his snakes, he's not a big breeder.

You're so stuck on me showing you facts that they can survive on one food source, how about you show me something factual that they cannot survive on one food source?

I can continue this all day until the thread gets locked by a moderator.

----------


## Lesserbee

Buwhahahahahahahaha lmao@ Ice what a joke!

----------

_FIEND_FO_LYFE_ (08-29-2010),Neal (08-27-2010)

----------


## dr del

Guys please,

Take it to PM or use the ignore function ok? 

It would be a shame to have the move the thread to QT because of squabbling.


dr del

----------


## ice#1

already ignored him and all the people on his friends list so they can't go starting crap again.

----------


## Neal

Del, I say move it to QT, since I already tried to get him to drop it before he embarrassed himself, but he wanted to continue.

Edit:
But, as long as he's learned his lesson del, I will honor you by stopping my talk :p.

----------


## Void

Thanks for all the thoughts and info about feeding fish to a yellow and didnt mean for a fight to break out. I thought about it and if I do give em fish and he gets hooked on em its not that big of a deal. Since I live in Louisiana I can catch fish just about anywhere for free ^_^

----------


## RichsBallPythons

> Thanks for all the thoughts and info about feeding fish to a yellow and didnt mean for a fight to break out. I thought about it and if I do give em fish and he gets hooked on em its not that big of a deal. Since I live in Louisiana I can catch fish just about anywhere for free ^_^


Well that shows lack of care. Why not feed wild rabbits an wild rats from the alley while your at at it. Never feed wild anything to your pet. Store bought fish will be cleaner but i still dont recommend fish at all to annies.

----------


## Void

> Well that shows lack of care. Why not feed wild rabbits an wild rats from the alley while your at at it. Never feed wild anything to your pet. Store bought fish will be cleaner but i still dont recommend fish at all to annies.


Mumps said he fed his fish that the kids in his neighborhood caught so they could watch him eat them and he didnt say he had any problems with it. If eating something wild is that bad then just about all wild animals would be in trouble.

----------


## RichsBallPythons

Were not talking about nature and wild animals doing what they need to survive. This is a captive pet. Needs to be fed the best you can get and free from the lake or ocean is a big no no.

----------


## Void

> Were not talking about nature and wild animals doing what they need to survive. This is a captive pet. Needs to be fed the best you can get and free from the lake or ocean is a big no no.


Name a pet store that sells fish big enough for a big snake like a yellow. Besides where do you think more than half of the fish you find in a store come from?

----------


## RichsBallPythons

> Name a pet store that sells fish big enough for a big snake like a yellow. Besides where do you think more than half of the fish you find in a store come from?


Most pre packaged fish you buy at a grocery store is where most buy their fish to feed. And those fish are FARM RAISED in controlled environments.

----------


## Void

> Most pre packaged fish you buy at a grocery store is where most buy their fish to feed. And those fish are FARM RAISED in controlled environments.


 I found this just a few min. ago 

"Ordering fish from farms is not always much better since they are also unsustainable and produce new types of diseases and contamination" 

and this

----------


## Neal

Why feed fish at all when you aren't required to then?

----------

_RichsBallPythons_ (08-29-2010)

----------


## Void

> Why feed fish at all when you aren't required to then?


Why not if theres no problem doing it?

----------


## Neal

> Why not if theres no problem doing it?


I guess you weren't reading Rich's posts? Well I'm not going to get involved in another argument that is pointless because in all honesty if you'd want to risk anything like that after knowing the possibly down sides, then I think it proves you're not really a good keeper, but that's my statement.

----------


## Patrick Long

Seriously what is with all these people coming here and preaching about something that the hobby KNOWS is not needed or useful.

Do you really think you are going to change the views of people who have been doing this far longer than you have been alive??????

Please.

This whole thread is pathetic. 

"Can I feed fish?"

"No"

"Well Im going to anyways...I dont see the harm"






WHY COME HERE AND ASK IF YOU ARE GOING TO DO IT ANYWAYS?!?!?!?


Seriously some of these people need to get some learnin.

----------

_FIEND_FO_LYFE_ (08-31-2010),h00blah (09-13-2010)

----------


## Void

> I guess you weren't reading Rich's posts? Well I'm not going to get involved in another argument that is pointless because in all honesty if you'd want to risk anything like that after knowing the possibly down sides, then I think it proves you're not really a good keeper, but that's my statement.


Im a bad keeper cause I said I might feed my snake fish hahaha ok I didnt see anything in any post that said it was bad. Plus I didnt see anybody say anything to the people who said they feed theyre condas fish and didnt have any problems. Besides I never said I will do it I said IF I did.

----------


## Void

> Seriously what is with all these people coming here and preaching about something that the hobby KNOWS is not needed or useful.
> 
> Do you really think you are going to change the views of people who have been doing this far longer than you have been alive??????
> 
> Please.
> 
> This whole thread is pathetic. 
> 
> "Can I feed fish?"
> ...



Again,I didnt say I was gonna do it did I? And Im not trying to change anybodys view on anything. I was just asking a question and trying to why some people say no to doing it other than the snake getting hooked on the fish.

----------


## Neal

It's the concept of you don't need to feed fish to an Anaconda so it should not be done. Why even try to say why not do it if there is no harm? There is a harm so it shouldn't be done, in the wild great it's all good, but for a captive born snake, it should be fed captive born rodents/rabbits and what not when necessary. People have been feeding rodents only to their snakes for years, and not one single person can prove that staying on one main staple of diet is bad for any snake. People can assume and make guesses, but nobody has any proof.

----------


## FIEND_FO_LYFE

If its not broken, dont fix it.
Snakes in the wild eat many different things because they NEED TO, because food isn't readily available usually. 

Its a captive animal, feed it a damn mouse, rat, rabbit... :Rage: 
this thread is redonkulous.

----------


## ice#1

void it is up-to you as the snakes owner to do what you think is best for your herp. and if you read all the posts there was a couple people who did feed there yellows a fish and didn't get hooked. only 1 person said there anaconda got hooked and that was to a chick not a fish. so honestly other then those rare 2 or 3 people who said they did it are speculating if an anaconda will get stuck on it if it eats a fish. even I'm just speculating but with work I've done with tons of other snakes lizards turtles tells me something is up with the whole all a snake needs is a rodent. honestly in my opinion there just the cheapest easiest food to keep and breed to feed the snakes nothing more nothing less

everybody else is just saying what they heard from a friend or friend of a friend. IE a rumor like i said early on there needs to be somebody willing to do some testing on a group from birth on and see 100% for sure

----------


## Void

> void it is up-to you as the snakes owner to do what you think is best for your herp. and if you read all the posts there was a couple people who did feed there yellows a fish and didn't get hooked. only 1 person said there anaconda got hooked and that was to a chick not a fish. so honestly other then those rare 2 or 3 people who said they did it are speculating if an anaconda will get stuck on it if it eats a fish. even I'm just speculating but with work I've done with tons of other snakes lizards turtles tells me something is up with the whole all a snake needs is a rodent. honestly in my opinion there just the cheapest easiest food to keep and breed to feed the snakes nothing more nothing less
> 
> everybody else is just saying what they heard from a friend or friend of a friend. IE a rumor like i said early on there needs to be somebody willing to do some testing on a group from birth on and see 100% for sure



Oh I know and yeah the ones that fed their's fish didn't say anything about anything bad happening to the snake but people seem to think its wrong just cause. Everybody is different and no snake is the same,but some people don't like it when you don't follow what they say and do so you end up the bad guy.

----------


## ice#1

Patrick Long how is it know what is needed if nobody gave them the chance to try this food or that food since snakes have been kept captive they went off what they saw a few wild caught animals eating before they caught it.

thats like raising cattle or horses and feeding it nothing but grain 

everybody says the hobby knows this or the hobby knows that where is any study listed they did to find these answers they didn't they ride on the backs of those before them to scared to take a risk (yes it could possibly kill part of there collection) but then again it could send there collection to greater heights then they thought they could be  but no guts no glory heck even think of it like this the person who does this study would be rich soon as they published there findings as people would have to buy there book or books. 

but then again part of every clutchs dies here and there anyway reminded of my green tree pythons there has been even the greats in the green tree python breeding circle who will loose an adult and not know why. could it be an imbalance of nutrition? don't know needs testing to be 100%for sure. could it be snakes even inactive ones that sit around all the time like green trees and bloods and balls do still need bigger cages. don't know needs to be tested to be 100%for sure. could it be the tap water used to give them drinks? don't know needs to be tested to be 100% for sure. could it be the temp and humidity kept constant all the time stresses them out? don't know needs to be tested to be sure

theres just 4 aspects of keeping that aint ever been tested any 1 of which could make or break an animal yet none has ever been tested long term before it got preached as thats how it has to be 

i think it is funny when people stuck in there untested ways preach it has to be done this way or that way and if you say other wise they give you bad rep because your opinion varies from there's. kind of childish if you ask me. then there are others who will call you names on top of giving you bad rep just cause they aint fully educated.

like there was at least 2 people who said they feed fish and had no problems with there snakes now if fish was so bad there would be tons of people who tried it and had problems but doing an INTERNET search on that can't find a single link. here is a link to what has been seen eaten in the wild i copy and pasted the info 
The anaconda, a giant reptile snake, is found mostly in the Amazon River Basin, but may also be found in parts of South America and Argentina. Anacondas live near the water and swim in streams. Anacondas usually eat rodents, fish, birds, caiman, turtles, and some snakes.

----------


## Neal

I don't understand why ice is still even talking. Everybody has already laughed at him enough because of lack of knowing how to spell and lack of grammar usage.

It's the fact that YOU DON'T NEED TO FEED YOUR ANACONDA FISH, so why do it?

You can feed a person raw chicken, will it kill them? Yes, is it needed? NO

You can feed a person dog food, will it kill them? NO, is it needed? NO

A person can drink their own urine as long as they filter it out as much of the ammonia as possible, will it kill them? NO, is it needed? Not unless you're in a desert with no access to water.

We're supposed to drink 8 glasses of water a day, right? If we don't will it kill us? NO

We can eat meal worms, crickets, or even the B. Dubia roaches, will it kill us? NO, is it needed? NO

It's the simple fact if you're snake does not need it, then why even do it? I could sit here and discredit a lot of people all day long, mainly being ice as he has no clue what he's talking about. Read below...




> experience let see i know I've had herps going on close to 30 years not just 1 kind but several of dang almost too many species to list *poisonous* included


*^^^^* I mean seriously?

----------


## dr del

Hi,

Remember when we weren't going to do this any more?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 


dr del

----------


## ice#1

I'm not arguing just stating my opinion aint my fault if others are to childish and chim in to take more crack shots at me even though done told them they been blocked so i can't see what they type. seems like a trouble maker to me as i'm fallowing the op's topic while all they can do is stray off topic.

----------


## Neal

Actually you wouldn't know I said anything unless you really didn't have me on block, so I think you're just lying about that also. I'm not taking cheap shots either, I'm saying it out in the open so we can all laugh at you some more.

If you don't want people to talk about you, stop lying and think about what you say before you say it. I cannot make it clear any other way then how I just did.

----------


## mpkeelee

WOW, i just read this whole thread. ICE, ur just arguing for fun now, stop poking at people for fun. its annoying

OP, if u wanna feed ur snake fish go ahead, but dont come on here asking for advice and not liking what people have to say. it seems like u just wanted to here it was ok and thats all u cared about.

----------


## ice#1

think you got me and somebody else confused i aint poked fun at anybody in this thread or any other thread just cause people think they know a lil then try to use there power to give rep good or bad to sway people into changing there way of looking at stuff (some would classify that as cyber bulling) you say I'm poking fun at people yet i aint the one saying stuff about people I'm talking about snakes and saying there need to be somebody who actually does some tests not just go by hear say.
 so how is that poking fun at anybody the mods asked me to stop fighting with neal and i did and blocked him and changed all my settings so he aint suppose to be able to message me or look at even my avatar yet i hear threw pm's he is still trying to fight with me but i can see kind of how this site goes. don't get me wrong this is a cool site with tons of info but in all honesty it aint worth the hassel when a**es start crap to do nothing more then raise there post counts 

oh but did a whole bunch of INTERNET searching and check this link out and there are tons of other ones too.
http://www.tigerhomes.org/animal/poisonous-snakes.cfm
so claiming just cause i didn't use the same manner of speaking from a different area don't mean it is wrong  


and the op was trying to find out if the mis-information rumors were true if he feeds his snake a fish if it will get stuck like the rumors say it will. or at least thats how i understand it from the Pm's me and him have had

----------


## dr del

Well,

This thread is going absolutely nowhere of worth and looks like it might head back into an e-pene competition.

Since I forgot to bring my ruler this morning how about I just lock the thread until everyone calms down a bit?


dr del

----------

h00blah (09-13-2010),jfreels (09-02-2010)

----------

